# S. Lagoon: Saturday 5-12



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Launched at Bio Lab with my brother-in-law who is in town for the weekend. Boats everywhere...weather was smoky/foggy/cloudy....water was high and murky. :-/

I got stung by a random bee 200 yards from shore out in the middle of the lagoon. WTF? 
Then, while loading the boat to leave I got bit FOUR times by horse flies. [smiley=thumbdown.gif]


Despite all the above we had a good time out on the water. Managed 1 trout and a 24" red. Blew over about 30 reds and missed several shots at others. Gonna go out again tomorrow to do it all over again.

My brother-in-law with his redfish (excuse the Yankees hat  )


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to get bit fellas. Nice red.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice red, man. Today was just practice. Tomorrow you'll tear 'em up.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Smoked reds?    WTF is up with the bug bites? :-/  FYI - the captain can demand the crew wear the appropriate attire - NO YANKEES clothing. ;D ;D ;D ooooooooooor you can make him walk the plank.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Smoked reds?    WTF is up with the bug bites? :-/  FYI - the captain can demand the crew wear the appropriate attire - NO YANKEES clothing. ;D ;D ;D ooooooooooor you can make him walk the plank.



yankees rule!!!


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

nice fish, hope today turned out good for ya.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Went out again this morning to the same areas. Still pretty difficult to find clear, shallow water. We managed to pick up a 21" trout and this 31" red.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

I put in at Biolab on Sunday at around 9:30. No horse flys.

Got back to the ramp at about 10:30 and there were squadrons on them! 

Mark


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Went out again this morning to the same areas. Still pretty difficult to find clear, shallow water. We managed to pick up a 21" trout and this 31" red.


wow, nice red there Jason.


----------

